# 9mm vs 15mm QR



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

I know, a true weight weenie does not even engage in this debate, its a no-brainer for 9mm right? But I guess I'm not a full-fledged weight weenie since I'm considering 15mm, mainly because I want to quickly swap wheels between my hardtail and a planned FS rig. My question is, what does the 15mm option add for RockShox Sid forks over the 9mm qr? The Rockshox 15mm maxle lite is supposed to be pretty light vs competitor axles, but I can't find any specs. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm awaiting WW companies to make through axle skewers. Seams the industry is pushing everything that way and before to long you won't have the option of an open dropout on a high end fork.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tune already does.

TUNE Steckachsenspanner DC15 für ROCK SHOX 43g, 117,50 €


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Why wouldn't you go 15mm?

The front hub is lighter in most cases, take Tune or DT hubs, the 15mm hub is lighter than a QR hub, so the gain in axle weight is countered by lighter hub, unless you are running some stupid light qr front hub. Your front wheel tracking is going to go through the roof compared to a QR. I've never ridden 15mm, only QR to 20mm offering, it's night and day in performance gain. QR forks are dead, unless you're stuck on a rigid fork.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

snowdrifter said:


> QR forks are dead, unless you're stuck on a rigid fork.


Don't forget to let Kulhavy, Schurter and Absalon know. Those three clowns are still riding QR forks.


----------



## Alexgonzalezmi (Nov 21, 2011)

The Specialized guys are using 9mm DT Swiss RWS with 28mm end caps. It's supposed to be stiffer than 15mm. Can't speak for Schurter.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

Alexgonzalezmi said:


> The Specialized... It's supposed to be stiffer than 15mm.


That's because whatever specialized does is the best thing ever despite the fact that their bikes are utter crap. My friend has that specialized/dtswiss setup on his bike--I noticed no difference compared to my dtswiss hub with fox 15qr. I think anyone would be hard pressed to see a change.

15QR is great and I feel it has a more more secure mount than the 9mm. There isn't really much of a weight penalty--kind of like how tapered steerers aren't really a penalty vs normal ones. Being a weight weenie is all about finding the best balance. We need those super lightweight parts but they also have to, you know, work and stuff.

Also if you get a 9mm you might want make sure to get the DT axle, my friend got some non-dt axle at the lbs and it bent after only a few rides--DT one is still goin strong though!


----------



## Alexgonzalezmi (Nov 21, 2011)

Well at least it's no less than the 15mm.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

sfer1 said:


> Don't forget to let Kulhavy, Schurter and Absalon know. Those three clowns are still riding QR forks.


You can only lead a donkey to water, they have to drink on their own.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Something to think about:

The amount of time it takes you save by having a 15mm QR when it comes to changing a flat is probably much greater than the time the extra 50g will cost you over the course of a race.

And, your brake rotor will never rub unless you bend it, unlike regular 9mm.

Food for thought.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Alexgonzalezmi said:


> The Specialized guys are using 9mm DT Swiss RWS with 28mm end caps. It's supposed to be stiffer than 15mm. Can't speak for Schurter.


This is only partially true. They are using end caps that are 28mm, but they are not using the DT RWS system. Most of the team are using Tune or Carbon-Ti quick release skewers.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I had the OS28 end cap and 9mm QR set-up on my bike when I bought it, it was nice, going between riding with or without the OS28 bits was noticeable but the 15mm Maxle I run no my SID is better. Noticable difference in feel for me but I'm over 200#, the heavier guys are going to feel more of the benefit of the 15/20mm than a 155# rider.

For my trail riding, not bombing descents and nothing to techy, if I only weighed 150-160# I'd probably be fine with 9mm QR.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

QR15 is worth having only if you have a tapered head tube. That interface dictates stiffness more than the axle. Only then should you get QR15. If you run a straight 1 1/8th steerer you are wasting your efforts.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've had a chance to compare the F100 Fox with 9mm dropout and the F100 Fox 15mm QR on the Element RSL build, both with straight steer tubes and the 15mm axle version is much stiffer for individual leg wiggle, even with the 9mm RWS axle on the 9mm dropout version.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> I've had a chance to compare the F100 Fox with 9mm dropout and the F100 Fox 15mm QR on the Element RSL build, both with straight steer tubes and the 15mm axle version is much stiffer for individual leg wiggle, even with the 9mm RWS axle on the 9mm dropout version.


X2. I noticed the same thing going from a Fox 9mm QR to a DT Swiss 15mm TA, both with straight steer tubes.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

xc71 said:


> X2. I noticed the same thing going from a Fox 9mm QR to a DT Swiss 15mm TA, both with straight steer tubes.


But, all of that movement is negligible compared to the squirm in a high volume tyre at between 28-33 psi. Instead of grabbing the legs, hold the tread of your tyre and see where most of the movement comes from.

Is 15mm stiffer then 9mm qr? Yes.
Is a weak, ultralight Ti skewer flexier than a RWS skewer? Yes.
Does it matter with a 32mm stanchioned 100mm fork? Probably not. 
Are my weight weenie bars/stem/front hub flexing at the ends far more than my QR fork dropouts? Probably yes.

Also, perhaps if you get a serious weight weenie 15mm skewer, it will start to approach the perceived "flexiness" of QR and sort of defeat the purpose.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the tire is the most flexible part. But it will only flex to a certain point(or else it will go off the rim), then the second most flexible part will move. If you only add equal flexible parts on your bike you will have a uncontrolable ride.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Tune already does.
> 
> TUNE Steckachsenspanner DC15 für ROCK SHOX 43g, 117,50 €


does that axle work with Fox, as well as Rockshox?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Fox and RS do not use compatible 15mm axles.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Going back to my original question, how much does a RockShox 15mm maxle lite weigh vs. the 9mm. Anyone know? I'm looking at the Rockshox Sid fork, but they only list the weights for the 9mm qr versions, not the 15mm versions. Id like to know the exact weight increase so I can judge for myself if the bigger axle is worth it. Thanks.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

scant said:


> does that axle work with Fox, as well as Rockshox?


Nope.

Here's the version for FOX:
TUNE Steckachsenspanner DC15 für FOX 43g, 117,50 €

DT Swiss:
TUNE Steckachsenspanner DC15 für DT Swiss 43g, 117,50 €

Marzocchi:
TUNE Steckachsenspanner DC15 für Marzocchi 43g, 117,50 €


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm running the the Tune DC15 for a fox fork. it works like a charm and it's very light, plus it adds a little bling.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> QR15 is worth having only if you have a tapered head tube. That interface dictates stiffness more than the axle. Only then should you get QR15. If you run a straight 1 1/8th steerer you are wasting your efforts.


Tapered steerers and thru-axles address two different aspects of fork stiffness.

A tapered steer makes a fork stiffer in the fore/aft direction -such as when braking or hitting square edged obstacles, while a 15mm qr limits independent leg movement such as when cornering or riding off-camber trail.


----------



## pixelrausch (Jul 25, 2009)

Tune DC15 with niner fork


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rockshox and Fox qr15 axles: about 70g, Tune: 40g.

Lightweight skewer: 15-20g 

Heavier hub than qr15: 5-10g

Heavier fork interface for qr15: 10g


----------



## chainsawgeoff (Jan 25, 2012)

I think in this instance, the issue of weight is rendered moot by the issue of stiffness and therefore increased performance. A 15QR is going to be stiffer than a 9mm and therefore perform better, period. That alone makes it worth the arguably negligible increase in grams over a traditional 9 mil fork.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

1-bar said:


> I'm running the the Tune DC15 for a fox fork. it works like a charm and it's very light, plus it adds a little bling.


does it feel as stiff as the stock Fox 15QR?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that one can feel the difference between Tune and Shimano axles. The savings are from the axle being butted and the QR cam/lever that tune uses.


----------



## chainsawgeoff (Jan 25, 2012)

150 bucks for a 15QR skewer? Holy ****.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

If you lose your original Shimano/Fox skewer, to buy a new one from shimano or fox is $50


----------



## chainsawgeoff (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheers! said:


> If you lose your original Shimano/Fox skewer, to buy a new one from shimano or fox is $50


How much does it weigh?


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

chainsawgeoff said:


> How much does it weigh?


71.5g Hack Racer: weighed: Shimano QR15 Fox through axle

Mine from my 2010 talas is 94g


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

Since Tune pretty much is the only manufacturer of aftermarked QR15 axle and the QR15 isn't that usual, the price is still high. I hope more producers will make this which will drop the price. Would like to see a titanium one. Better strength -density ratio would make it lighter. I also hope the traditional rear QR also will be replaced by 12mm axles.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The Tune DC15-FX weighs 34.5g

Hack Racer: weighed: Tune DC15 Thru Axle Skewer for FOX (QR15)

The next thing would be someone to make a filament wound carbon fibre through axle with alloy end end caps for the tread and a light QR cam on the other end. The force seen by the axle won't be difficult to design for. The only thing you need to be careful is the tolerance on the outer diameter so it fits the bore in the left and right leg of the fork perfectly.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

scant said:


> does it feel as stiff as the stock Fox 15QR?


There are no issues with stiffness. While I think the thru axle itself is lighter, I believe most of the weight is shed in the head/lever area of the skewer.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

1-bar said:


> I'm running the the Tune DC15 for a fox fork. it works like a charm and it's very light, plus it adds a little bling.


how is this skewer holding I am thinking about getting one for my sid Race fork?

still got the same clamping force etc ?

Any issues you have had with it ?

Thank you


----------



## mad dog26 (May 1, 2007)

Back on topic, i have always wondered why so few people used (use) 9mm RWS type thru instead of standard QR if lack of stiffness was such an issue???


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Still not so many front hubs that can be easily adapted to 9mm RWS would be my guess.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

mad dog26 said:


> Back on topic, i have always wondered why so few people used (use) 9mm RWS type thru instead of standard QR if lack of stiffness was such an issue???


Probably because most people don't know they exist ? And tbh i cannot feel any difference in "stiffness" between my 9 RWS ( hollow steel ) on the Fox 32 and the QR15 on the Revelation ...

Hell of all my bikes i still think my Lefty is the "stiffest".


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> But, all of that movement is negligible compared to the squirm in a high volume tyre at between 28-33 psi. Instead of grabbing the legs, hold the tread of your tyre and see where most of the movement comes from.
> 
> Is 15mm stiffer then 9mm qr? Yes.
> Is a weak, ultralight Ti skewer flexier than a RWS skewer? Yes.
> ...


This is right on the money for me..everything I had been looking for in this post...thanxs!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Although you may not find 9mm vs 15mm to be stiffer in terms of your ability to make something flex or deflect while you put your full body weight in the parking lot. I find with a 15mm thru axle it helps with stability of the front while corning. 

What this translates to in terms of riding. I know exactly where the front end is. I can feel it start to slide. Therefore I can change the balance of the bike and put more body weight on the front wheel or less to go faster around a corner.


----------

